# Lumps and Bumps-- Surgery



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't have any expertise in the rehab aspect. I imagine that the stitches are pretty uncomfortable for her. As my girl has aged, I've let her take the lead on post surgical recovery for the most part. If she wanted to do something, we'd do it, but at the first sign that she was slowing, we'd stop so that she didn't get too worn out.

Fingers crossed that the large lump is also benign. :crossfing


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If your girl is uncomfortable, why not ask the vet for Tramadol? It is safe and very effective and it is most often prescribed for post-surgical pain. I would really be hesitant to give aspirin.
Also, you have to keep her from trying to scratch or bite at the incisions, keep the incisions dry and clean. If any of the incisons are in an area where she can get to it, a elizabethan collar would be best. 
Good luck and I hope pathology will come back with good news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barley*

So glad that Barley made it through the surgery well and I will be praying for her. Praying for good results.
I agree that she might need an Elizabethan Collar (Petco or Petsmart), so she doesn't bite or lick the stitches and the wound-they can get an infection that way. They have the plastic hard collars or the soft kind.
I agree that my dogs have had Tramadol (pain killer) in the past, and it's been fine with them.
Barley sounds like a wonderful girl that everyone loves, and I'm sure everyone loves her parents, too!!


----------

